# New store locations for Hobby Lobby



## Cwrenity (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi. Here is a FYI of sorts... For those in and around Anaheim Hills ,Ca. Or Yorba Linda, Ca.. A Hobby Lobby has been open since September 2013.. I just found that out. ( nice surprise). Off the 91 freeway . And another new location just opened in Norco, Ca. ( that's off the 15 freeway ). That is north of Corona by 2-3 miles. Was in there yesterday and had a blast! 
Hope I placed this in the right section. Thank you .


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Good to know. Thanks. I usually go to the Rancho Cucamonga Hobby Lobby.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

we are finally getting one in Reno NV.....I am so excited about it. No more driving over 100 miles to shop at a Hobby Lobby


----------



## Elbie (Oct 23, 2013)

There is a recently opened Hobby Lobby in Hanover, PA. I live in Maryland but Hanover is only a 30 min. drive away. Haven't been to it yet due to snow and ice.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow! They're getting closer.


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

I just found out they opened one in Mount Vernon, WA, about 60 miles from us. Wahoo--can't wait to go! We don't usually get off Whidbey Island that much but this would be worth it!


----------



## Sneak mom (Dec 5, 2013)

Hobby Lobby opened up this month in Woodbury, MN. I have been in there twice in the past 2 weeks.


----------

